# Your Favorite Resort Pics



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

Post pics of your favorite resorts here...


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Pansukian Tropical Resort
Siargao Island*


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

*Shangri-la's Mactan Island Resort and Spa*




























This is my favorite resort simply because this is the only 5-star resort I've been to. Everything is so expensive but thank God it was for our dad's company outing so basically everything was free :hilarious


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Threads like this should be banned from SSC hno: Post your own pictures not googled ones.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

^^ Probably but not this one since this thread wishes to showcase pics of the favorite resort of the forumers so this somehow is a sharing of travel experiences unlike those other threads with random googled photos of the same places with the posters not even knowing what they are posting


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

This are not experiences, but only expensive places


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

^^ Lol, but yeah these are experiences since I've been to my favorite resort above and I'm sure that the thread starter has been to the resort he has posted since he always goes to Siargao... Anyway, I think this thread would be saved from being locked just if the posters would share their stories below the photos


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

LOL of course i have been and stayed at Pansukian.


----------

